# friends / relatives / etc. with trees



## treeman82 (Jun 7, 2006)

Have you guys ever noticed that when you go to look at a tree job the potential customer almost always has a friend, relative, neighbor, whatever with a tree for you to look at? How often do you actually ever get a call about that other supposed job?


----------



## 911crash (Jun 7, 2006)

i've fallen for the one where you do a estimate for the homeowner and neighbor so they can get a package deal price and one cancels out. Now special pricing is granted only if both parties partipate at same time which is in writing.


----------



## trevmcrev (Jun 8, 2006)

Yeah, or the builder thats wants a dirt cheap price because he has heaps of other jobs coming up. Oh great so i can lose money working for nothing for him more than just once. No thanks.

As for the 2 neighbors ive give 2 seperate stand alone prices and 1 price if combined. Gear it so they are more likely to go together because they can see how much more it will cost if 1 of them puts it off till later. But if only 1 goes ahead you still make what you need out of it.

Trev


----------



## skyhightree1 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have had an experience with this last month that was kind of good and bad. I went there and gave one guy a estimate he said ok .. then took me to his neighbors house to give him an estimate he said ok... so i was like ok cool... so the 1st guys house i gave an estimate too said since i was aloyal customer to his brothers automotive shop even after his brother died and his brothers wife was running it he wanted to spend money with me ... ok with me no problem... well he started going around his neighborhood and asking people if they wanted trees cut and being my one man advertisement...lol.. which i have several jobs lined up in the neighborhood because of him in which im greatful. but he didnt pay me one dime after I topped his tree...lol.. which i was like umm.. he still owes me but hes getting me business so I just chalked it up to advertisement.


----------



## skyhightree1 (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..... I don't really mind I won't be leaving his neighborhood for another month and a half probably I have a total of 76 tree's to take down over there.


----------

